# Legion stealing acronyms now? Are they OSISS?



## maniac (22 Apr 2016)

http://www.legion.ca/article/operational-stress-injury-special-section/


----------



## Staff Weenie (22 Apr 2016)

They should have thought that through a bit better......

The RCL does not in any way coordinate or run Operational Stress Injury Social Support (OSISS) - https://www.osiss.ca/en/

OSISS is a joint initiative between VAC and DND. It does use Legion facilities in some locations, but it is not affiliated with the RCL.


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> The RCL does not in any way coordinate or run Operational Stress Injury Social Support (OSISS) - https://www.osiss.ca/en/



From the link in the original post,

"The OSI Special Section WILL NOT deliver health services."
http://www.legion.ca/article/operational-stress-injury-special-section/


----------



## maniac (22 Apr 2016)

Not sure why you picked that comment.  OSISS is non clinical and is not considered a health service either.


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2016)

maniac said:
			
		

> Not sure why you picked that comment.



Maybe the title of your thread? "Legion stealing acronyms now? Are they OSISS?"


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Apr 2016)

BWhahahahahahahaha!!!

 :rofl:

Way to go Legion on your reinvention of the wheel!!!

Ever heard of OSISS and VETS Canada?

Good to see the RCL still supports Empire building!!


----------

